
Empty State: The Most Overlooked Aspect of UX Design - benjbrandall
https://medium.com/@benjbrandall/the-most-overlooked-aspect-of-ux-design-could-be-the-most-important-f1df7a5729e9#.c6l84n810
======
dkersten
For a post about UX, I was expecting to _see something_ above the fold! I
actually thought it was broken (eg due to adblock/ghostery) and almost closed
the tab without scrolling down.

Good post though. I've seen some pretty terrible empty states in various
apps...

------
macavity23
Great post. Every app designer should think about this.

